# amp tech in edmonton



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey guys I need the name and address/email of a good tube amp tech in edmonton. I was contacted by a fellow in yellowknife who wants me to fix his garnet amp, which I would do, but it makes more sense for him to get someone in edmonton as he gets down there three or four times a year, so he would not have to pay as much shipping as he would to me and back.
Thanks for the help
Ripper


----------

